# Australian Apprenticeships



## kabre (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi,

I recently got granted visa 190 for me and my family and am intending to move to Adelaide in February this year. (Only me first, then family will join me in December 2016)

I'm turning 40 this year and have been a school teacher for about 16 years. On my coming move to Australia I've been deliberating whether I this is the perfect time to make a career change. Main reason is that I've been monitoring the job postings online and there seems to be very few opportunities for me, another reason is that I've been doing it for quite a long time and I feel I want to do something else.

I've been looking at the possibility of taking trade courses at TAFE SA and eventually going into apprenticeships, either in Carpentry or Electrical/Electrotechnology; both of which I'm very interested in doing but have no previous experience whatsoever.

My questions are:

1. Do you guys think I'm too old to start a new career? (turning 40 this year)
2. Roughly how much does an apprentice earn? As apprenticeships take 3-4 years before being awarded the qualification, do you think I can sustain a modest lifestyle for myself, let alone for a family of three, to pay the bills/rent/food with the apprenticeship salary that I can get?

I'd appreciate any info from our fellow forum members who has experienced apprenticeships in Australia. Thank you.


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

1. No, your not too old and I know many people change career older than you. 

2. Generally very badly. It may not even be minimum wage for the first year.


----------



## kabre (Jan 20, 2016)

Thanks verystormy. I suspected wage will be below minimum on the first year, but I guess that's the sacrifice one has to make. If it bumps to above minimum wage after the first year I think I might just go for it.


----------

